# West side migration



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

I see. Nice infographic. I would have to guess that the ducks migrate that way because they hear the hail calls fish point, harsens, and PM. Once they cross i75, they get skybusted and head south, and then they see the border with Ohio, make a hard right and head over to indiana/Illinois (cause nobody wants to go through Ohio)


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

has nothing to do with the yellow line! Consider that debunked. The fact is, ducks hate Dutch people.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i have picture evidence somewhere of the perpetrator of the yellow line...


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

found it.


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

bombcast said:


> has nothing to do with the yellow line! Consider that debunked. The fact is, ducks hate Dutch people.


i think i agree with this, any time anyone is hunting with me with a last name that starts with Van or Vander, or ends with ___stra/sla/sma we get skunked.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> Can't happen with the yellow line in place. :evilsmile Gotta hit SE Michigan first, and that hasn't happened...


Thought you were taking a hiatus? There's no migration in SW MI right now, no need to migrate. The ducks are even scarce in IL, normally I'm killing a few by now and nothing.


----------



## redtick (May 4, 2009)

It all makes sense now.. Gotta dump my Dutch hunting buddy. I'll keep his number in my phone, though, cause he always seems to find the best deals on Craigslist.


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm making the dreaded move from SE MI to SW MI after this season for work. I was hoping to never have to study that cursed yellow line of michigan mythology!

Then again the move won't be too bad... I'll take being an hour from Grand Rapids over an hour from Detroit and lake MI over lake Erie


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

bender said:


> i think i agree with this, any time anyone is hunting with me with a last name that starts with Van or Vander, or ends with ___stra/sla/sma we get skunked.


Well that explains why we suck at duck hunting!! (Boetsma) lol


Here come the ducks hit the highball!


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

spartansfan said:


> I'm making the dreaded move from SE MI to SW MI after this season for work. I was hoping to never have to study that cursed yellow line of michigan mythology!
> 
> Then again the move won't be too bad... I'll take being an hour from Grand Rapids over an hour from Detroit and lake MI over lake Erie


Welcome to waterfowl poverty my friend!


Here come the ducks hit the highball!


----------



## babs2699 (Nov 10, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> found it.


Kid your Funny !


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> The Michigan migration is a tricky one... The birds migrate N to S as normal.. Than they hit the yellow line.. No one is exactly sure what the yellow line entails, but for ducks its an inpenetrable force that they cannot cross disrupting N to S migration.. Thus at this point birds must move East until the yellow line fizzles out and than chart south once again into SE Michigan.. Once in SE Michigan and south of the yellow line they are free to move west, which usually happens in mid to late February..
> 
> 
> 
> Its all detailed in here.. This is the 2012 version, do not know if its been updated since.. Available on Amazon..



There you have it. The migration according to ms waterfowl.com after years and years of research from some of the best (me included). It took many many pages of "discussion" and this is the best we can come up with.  

Screw the feds data we knows the real story! :lol:


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

babs2699 said:


> Kid your Funny !


Ahhh the dreaded Frito's theory rearing it's ugly saturated fat head again! :banghead3 :lol: lmao at least it's civil this time!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> ...Supposedly there is a private study being done to find out if the yellow line is indeed a line, or another shape or figure holding birds from all directions out or just north....


Word is a federal grant. Hell, we study every other GD thing...existence of bigfoot, global warming, polar vortex....may as well use some of our tax dollars to study the infamous yellow line. :lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SBE II said:


> Thought you were taking a hiatus?...


:lol::lol: This website is like crack or fast women...eventually, you'll come back :yikes:


----------



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

Highball 28, lots of mallards in the Ottawa and Allegan county area, more than the Holland swamp and windmill island.
Think feed instead of water.


----------



## EshBallin (Nov 21, 2011)

Hunted the Todd Farm for the afternoon hunt on Thursday. Lots of new birds were showing up. Killed 10 geese between us and the two blinds next to us.


----------

